# REC: Meatloaf with Hardboiled Egg in the Middle



## Davydd (Mar 25, 2007)

This was my Friday night dinner. It turned out great so I thought I should share it complete with pictures. Enjoy.  

*Ingredients*

1 hard boiled egg 
2 eggs beaten
1 cup minced yellow onion (one average size onion)
1/2 lb ground veal
1/2 lb ground pork
1/2 lb ground beef
1/2 cup oats
1/3 cup Panko Japanese bread crumbs
3 minced garlic cloves
1/4 cup minced Anaheim pepper (about 2/3 of one pepper)
1/2 cup Roadhouse Southern Sunset BBQ sauce
1 tsp sea salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp dry mustard
Sliced sharp cheddar cheese as necessary

Some of the ingredients. I used a prepared package of meat that weighed 1.59 lbs. that I bought at Lund's grocery (Minnesota) intended to be used for meatloaf. I'm not normally this fastidious with measuring but for this tutorial I went the extra step to see what it was. I usually wing it.






Combine all the ingredients except the hard boiled egg and cheese and mix completely





Fill pan about half way and insert the hard boiled egg in the middle.





Meatloaf is ready for the oven. Bake in a pre-heated oven at 350F.





After one hour add the sliced sharp cheddar cheese and bake for another 40 minutes. The pizza stone happened to be in the oven so I left it in. It wasn't planned that way.





Here is the finished meatloaf lifted out of its dual pan to show how the grease drips through. This dual pan was purchased at Crate&Barrel. There wasn't a lot of grease in the bottom pan but there was also very little grease at the bottom and sides of the meatloaf.





Here is the meatloaf sliced so you can see the hard boiled egg in the middle. I had never done this before and I have been wanting to try it. I read somewhere this is what you do with meatloaf because often the center does not fully bake. Anyway it was kind of an interesting touch. Someone know the history of the egg in the middle?





That's it. To me it tasted great and was even better as a cold snack.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, Davy.  Greetings to you.  You are in one of my favorite states.  Used to live there myself.  Way up north on the "Range."

I'm familiar with your meatloaf.  I used to make it this way for my children when they were small.  They're all in their 30s now, so it was a long time ago.  They used to ask for me to "sink" eggs when I said I was going to make meatloaf for dinner.  I used two in mine so everyone was certain to get a bit 'o sunshine in their slice.

It's really, really delicious.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Your meatloaf looks delicious. Thanks for showing your pictures. I will have to try your recipe.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Davy, this looks and sounds so yummy- will try for sure !!


----------



## Lynan (Mar 25, 2007)

That sure looks like a tasty meatloaf! I really must get away from our kind and experiment more with American versions. 
I would have a battalion of h/b eggs in there 'tho...otherwise there would be fights for sure!

Edited to add;  I LOVE that dual pan and cant recall ever seeing one here in NZ. What a great idea!


----------



## QSis (Mar 25, 2007)

I have never heard about putting an egg in the middle of the meatloaf to help it cook more evenly.  But I love the idea of eggs in the middle.  I'd put in 3 or 4!

Great job with the pictures and accompanying text!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Mar 25, 2007)

I'll bet that would make a great cold sandwich. I love meatloaf sandwiches...I believe I try this one! Thanks!


----------



## JohnL (Mar 25, 2007)

That's a mighty fine looking loaf ya got the Davy!
I also use to make that a lot when my kids were young. My son always liked it better the next day for a cold meatloaf sandwich.
Guess I'll have to make one soon


----------

